# SportStake.win - Modern Sports Betting & Crypto Casino



## sportstake.win (Jan 4, 2020)

Sports betting is live on SportStake.win! 

A new product, a new way to bet, a new way to WIN! Experience SportStake.win like never before, with an unparalleled design, competitive odds, and an atmosphere second to none.










*Biggest WIN! on SportsBet!*




https://SportStake.win


----------



## sportstake.win (Jan 12, 2020)

2 easy wins saw this NFL multi bet come through and pay a whopping 12.34BTC





This game had us on the edge of our seats..
A simple handicap market bet had this player walk away with 40K





5.50 odds? Yes please 
Table tennis fan or not, nobody would turn down a pay day like this!





https://SportStake.win


----------



## sportstake.win (Jan 20, 2020)

*Australian Open: Money Back Special!*​
The Australian Open is finally here! Place a pre-live bet between 10 USD and 50 USD on the winner market of any Australian Open match and get your money back if they win the first set (Women's Tournament) or first two sets (Men's Tournament) and go on to lose the match!
Conditions: 

Pre-Match singles bets on the Winner market only
One bet per customer per match qualifies, first bet placed will be the qualifying bet
Men’s tournament - Player customer bets on must win first two sets and lose match to qualify
Women’s tournament - Player customer bets on must win first set and lose match to qualify
Min bet 10USD, max bet 50USD to qualify (or crypto equivalent)
Please allow 24 hours for funds to be refunded to your account
https://SportStake.win​


----------



## sportstake.win (Jan 24, 2020)

*Super Bowl: ZERO Margin & Early Payout!*​
The NFL final is one of the biggest sports events of the year, which calls for one of our BIGGEST promotions! We are guaranteeing the best odds in the industry AND early payout if your team gets 15 points ahead at any point in the game.
Conditions:  

This offer applies to Pre-Live Singles bets placed on the Winner market only
The offer will not apply on any bets which are cashed out
One bet per customer qualifies, first bet placed will be the qualifying bet
For multi bets, the outcome will be set to win if the team selected goes 15 points in front
If the team you back gets 15 points clear at any stage in the match, we will pay out on your bet in full, even if the opposition comes back to win!
We will aim to have all qualifying bets settled within ten minutes of your selection getting 15 points ahead
https://SportStake.win​


----------



## sportstake.win (Jan 29, 2020)

*[1 BTC] Go Big or Go Home | Sports Challenge*
Introducing *Go Big or Go Home*! In this series of challenges, the rules are simple. We pick *10* matches for you to place a *multi* on with the *1x2 *market. Whoever hits all 10 matches gets *1 BTC*! Crazy, right? 

If no one guesses right, we will split 0.025 BTC between the closest 5 entries based on number of winning legs. If in this situation there is a tie, the 0.025 BTC will be further split amongst the tied players equally. In case multiple people hit the perfect 10, the 1 BTC will be also split equally amongst eligible winners.

*Requirements:
Place a multi bet on these matches (1x2 market only):  *

Leicester - Chelsea
Manchester UTD - Wolves
Tottenham - Manchester City
Watford - Everton
Juventus - Fiorentina
RB Leipzig - B. Monchengladbach
Hoffenheim - B. Leverkusen 
Real Madrid - Atl. Madrid
Ajax - PSV 
Sassuolo - Roma
*Minimum bet:*








 0.00012000






 0.00290000






 0.00620000






 0.01800000






 452.000000






 4.50000000






 61.5000000
*Rules:*

*Perfect selection* on the above 10 matches *wins 1 BTC. *In case of multiple winners, the 1 BTC is split between all.
*If no one wins*, 0.*025 BTC* is split amongst the *top 5 entries* based on *number of winning legs*. In case of a tie this is a split.
Bet must have been made *after the commencement of this promotion*.
All selections on the multi must be *pre-live* only. (The promo closes at the time the first match in the list starts and only multi's placed before that will be included).
1 valid entry per *household and per user.*
*Do not change your linked account* during the whole duration of the promotion.
*Conditions:*

Ends: 02/03/20 @ Midday *(12pm) GMT *
*All bets must be placed Pre-Live*
*https://SportStake.win*​


----------



## sportstake.win (Feb 15, 2020)

*Champions League Round of 16 4+ Leg Multi - Money Back Special *​Champions League is back! With eight big matches across the next two weeks, the best players and the world's greatest teams are going to be on show. We thought we'd partner this with the best promotion in the industry.
Place a 4+ leg multi on 1x2 markets for the round of 16, and if just one leg fails, you'll earn your money back!  
Conditions: 

Place a 4+ leg multi on 1x2 markets on the UEFA Champions League Round of 16 and if only one leg loses, money back up to $50.
Pre-live bets will only be eligible
Minimum 4 legs
1x2 markets only
Multi must fail by one leg only to receive stake back
Minimum stake: $10
Maximum money back: $50
Offer applies to the first multi placed per customer
*https://SportStake.win*​


----------



## sportstake.win (Feb 21, 2020)

​*Deontay Wilder vs Tyson Fury II Double Winnings KO Special*
After a draw in their first bout, the whole world will be watching as Deontay Wilder and Tyson Fury battle in Las Vegas in a match billed as unfinished business. Two undefeated fighters will go at it, with promoters guaranteeing a result. 
Place a bet of $20 or more on the winner market of Deontay Wilder vs Tyson Fury II and if your selection wins by KO, double winnings up to $50.
Conditions:  

Place a bet of $20 or more on the winner market of Deontay Wilder vs Tyson Fury II and if your selection wins by KO, double winnings up to $50. 
Minimum bet: $20 
Maximum extra payout: $50 
Selection must win via Knockout as per WBC results. 
Pre-match markets only 
Singles only 
Only accounts with one bet on the winner market will qualify. Users who are found to be hedging on two accounts will be identified and banned. 
Please allow up to 24 hours for extra winnings to be placed in account
*https://SportStake.win*​


----------



## sportstake.win (Mar 8, 2020)

​


*ATP + WTA Indian Wells Money Back Special  *
*First set winner and lose? MONEY BACK! *
The first grand slam of the year is finished, but the tennis world will have its eyes on Indian Wells - arguably the biggest non-grand slam tournament in the calendar. We thought we’d deliver a promotion that may save you BIG BUCKS during the tournament! 
For both the Men’s and Women’s singles, if your selection wins the first set but loses the match, receive your MONEY BACK up to $50!
Conditions: 

Pre-Match singles bets on the Winner market only  
No cashed out bets will be eligible for money back
One bet per customer per match qualifies, first bet placed will be the qualifying bet 
Maximum money back - $50 
Please allow 24 hours for funds to be refunded to your account
*https://SportStake.win*​


----------



## sportstake.win (May 1, 2020)

*Double Winning Trebles - Darts on Stake!*
Place a bet on qualifying Darts matches, and earn DOUBLE WINNINGS if your selection also records the Match Treble.
*What is the Match Treble?*

In darts, your player wins the Match Treble if he wins the match, hits the most 180s and finishes the match with the highest checkout. The highest checkout is the highest number from which a leg is finished. If your player hits these three conditions, double winnings are yours.
*Qualifying Match 1st May: *Phil Taylor vs Fallon Sherrock
*Conditions*:

Earn double winnings if your player wins the match, hits the most 180s and finishes the match with the highest checkout.
Any tie will not be included as a win.
Bet must be placed on winner market only.
Maximum bonus payout: *$50*
Singles only
Pre-match bets only
Cashed out bets not included
First qualifying bet only will be eligible for promo
One match per day. Qualifying match will be posted on promo page each day.
Please allow up to *24 hours *for money to be credited.
*https://SportStake.win*​


----------



## sportstake.win (Jun 3, 2020)

*Elite Soccer is back! 
Multi Insurance Special*

Elite Soccer is back, and normality is somewhat being restored! 

Place a multi on Bundesliga and/or Superligaen, Primeira Liga matches, and earn insurance like never before. The more legs you pick, the bigger your insurance!

*5-6 legs: Money back if one leg fails 

7-8 legs: Money back if 1-2 legs fail 

9+ legs: Money back if 1-3 legs fail 

Conditions*: 


Pre-Match multi bets only 
No cashed out bets will be eligible for money back 
One multi per customer will eligible for money back, which will be the first one placed. 
All legs must be from Bundesliga and/or Superligaen, Primeira Liga  matches in game weeks starting 3 June UTC and ending 8 June UTC. 
All markets included except corner and booking markets 
Minimum Stake: *$5* 
Maximum money back: *$50* 
Minimum odds per leg: *1.25* 
Voided legs will not count as a winning leg Multis with 5-6 legs will be paid back if just one leg fails. Multis with 7-8 legs will be paid back if just 1-2 legs fail. Multis with 9+ legs will be paid back if just 1-3 legs fail. 
Please allow up to the end of the Bundesliga and K-League game week for multis to be paid back.

*https://SportStake.win*​


----------



## sportstake.win (Jul 8, 2020)

*UFC 251 - 3+ Leg Multi Insurance Special*
Place a 3+ leg multi on Winner markets of UFC 251 matches, and earn half your stake back if just one leg fails!
*Conditions*:

Pre-match only
Bets in multi must be placed on* Winner* markets only
Offer applies to first bet per customer
Multi must contain 3+ legs, all legs on UFC 250 - Sao Paolo and UFC 250 winner markets.
Minimum Stake:* $5*
Maximum Bonus Back: *$250*
Half-Stake will be awarded back if just one leg loses.
No Cashed out bets will be eligible
Voided legs will not count
Please allow *48 hours *to be credited
*https://SportStake.win*​


----------

